# Los apartamentos en venta en Cartagena de Indias y su explotación en plataformas digitales.



## Anderson500

_Ha sido favorable el crecimiento en cuanto a los niveles de ocupación de alojamiento registrado en Cartagena de Indias, esto ha marcado la tendencia de comprar propiedades de uso turístico e invertir en desarrollos inmobiliarios del mismo tipo con grandes márgenes de rentabilidad_
​En Cartagena de Indias los apartamentos de turismo se han convertido en un lucrativo negocio, apetecido tanto por residentes locales, como por extranjeros.

Esto parece no tener en cuenta la inestabilidad que ronda a nivel internacional, consecuencia de la incertidumbre política y la falta de control de los factores claves de la economía que han provocado un desequilibrio entre las tasas de interés de los bancos centrales y una inflación desbordada que ya amenaza con llegar a los dos dígitos en muchos países.

El crecimiento de las tasas de ocupación de alojamiento va a un ritmo tan favorable, que muchos han optado por invertir en uno o más *apartamentos en venta en Cartagena de Indias*, en lugar de invertir en las opciones de refugio tradicionales como monedas fuertes extranjeras, el oro, los bonos o las acciones.

En cuento a los índices de ocupación, en Cartagena de Indias la tendencia es de un incremento notable durante el 2022. En el mes de abril alcanzó un poco más del 76% (Caracol.com.co), hecho que también se manifiesta a nivel nacional: la ocupación general en Colombia en junio fue del 54,4%, lo que marca 18% por encima del mismo mes de 2021, esto según datos del DANE (Departamento Administrativo Nacional de Estadísticas).

Las plataformas digitales en ambos indicadores se muestran como impulsoras de excelentes oportunidades de negocio en el contexto actual. Los apartamentos de uso turístico en Cartagena, por ejemplo, marcan una demanda en aumento gracias a que los inversionistas logran competir de manera cómoda con la oferta hotelera desde estas aplicaciones, que cobran apenas un pequeño porcentaje de la utilidad a cambio del buen margen de rentabilidad de alquilar las propiedades.

Como Operador Turístico se define a la persona natural o jurídica que explota este negocio, y para invertir en él se abren dos grandes opciones que dependen -fundamentalmente- del capital disponible para la inversión.

Como primera opción, invertir de forma inmediata en uno de los apartamentos turísticos o bien en una de las *casas en venta del centro histórico de Cartagena*, que también se emplea con fines vacacionales.


La segunda opción es invertir en uno de los *proyectos inmobiliarios de apartamentos en Cartagena de Indias*, que se pueden ir pagando a mediano o largo plazo, esta es una buena alternativa para aquellos inversores que no desean ingresar al negocio del alquiler de manera inmediata o no cuentan con los recursos suficientes para adquirir una unidad habitacional ya terminada. En este caso, las constructoras suelen financiar hasta el 40% del inmueble durante el período de construcción, mientras que para el 60% restante el inversionista paga la totalidad con recursos propios o solicita un crédito con un banco.

Cualquiera sea el caso, se debe aclarar que un apartamento en Cartagena de Indias para fines turísticos se debe inscribir ante el Registro Nacional de Turismo. Ambas opciones, sin embargo, se han vuelto potenciales oportunidades de negocio que marcan y consolidan una fuerte tendencia.

Video Relacionado


----------

